# For anyone who has used their Verizon phone overseas...



## 3kids4me (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you tell me how you dialed local numbers while overseas, and how you dialed the US while overseas?  I have talked to three different Verizon reps and gotten three different answers (one said I have to dial a plus sign first, and then the country code, another says I only have to dial a 0 when calling within the country since 'I'm already there and the phone knows that' and a third told me that a 00 replaces the plus sign).  It's very annoying!  Thank you!


----------



## Conan (Jun 1, 2012)

My understanding is that +1 and 001 are the same, so a call home should work whether you dial +1 212 555 1212 or 001 212 555 1212


----------



## MaryH (Jun 1, 2012)

3kids4me,

say if a Paris number is + 33 1 xxxxxxxx from US then you dial 01 xxxxxxxx.

say if a US number is 1 aaa xxxxxxx from us then you dial 001 aaa xxxxxxx.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 2, 2012)

MaryH said:


> 3kids4me,
> 
> say if a Paris number is + 33 1 xxxxxxxx from US then you dial 01 xxxxxxxx.
> 
> say if a US number is 1 aaa xxxxxxx from us then you dial 001 aaa xxxxxxx.




Hi Mary,

We don't dial + at all to call from the US, we only dial the exit code (011).

So if I'm in France and I'm dialing France, I don't need to dial the + 33?  Verizon claims I do!

Has anyone actually done this from a US Verizon phone?  So confusing!

I'm also trying to decide whether to turn off data or not.  And...I'm thinking I should get a backup GSM cheap phone with local sim cards to help with the expense....

Sharon


----------



## Conan (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Verizon is telling you that you still need the country code, because your phone is a US-based line.  

A typical Paris number (this is Hotel George V) is listed like this:
33 (0) 1 49 52 71 00

calling on your home phone from the US you'd dial
011 33 1 49 52 71 00
(the 011 is to get an international dial tone calling out from the US)

once you're abroad your cell phone's dial tone is already international because it gets the dial tone from the nearest tower, but it needs to know what country to call, so you'd dial
33 1 49 52 71 00

calling on a local (French) phone you'd dial
01 49 52 71 00


----------



## MaryH (Jun 2, 2012)

Sharon,

When they do the + it means dialing for international.  From US is it 011 33 for France and from UK it would be 001 33.  

Trying to remember now but when I was in Germany in Dec not sure if I needed the country code to call germany.  I think I needed the country code for text but maybe not for the phone.

Sharon turn off data!.  When I was in France, my canadian cell notified me that it cost something like $25 per megabyte.  I just use the hotel wifi with my phone or texted people.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 2, 2012)

Sharon, 

you might want to take your ipad or an inexpensive tablet so you can take advantage of wifi access.  Then turn off the data on your cell for roaming either on the cell or with Verizon.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks.

Conan, I think I will need to dial the + sign or a 00 before I get to the French area code.  I guess if I know all the permutations, I can just try them all and see which one results in a connected call!

Mary, I will be taking my iPad, but I do want a little phone access to data if possible. Verizon now has a new international plan (as of last month) that is $25 per 100 MB.  My current usage is way below that for a whole month, but it also texts you when you exceed the $25 so I suppose if it's not working out I can turn off the data!


----------



## MaryH (Jun 3, 2012)

25 for $100 MB is worth it.  $25 for 1MB is not lol..


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2012)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Conan, I think I will need to dial the + sign or a 00 before I get to the French area code.  I guess if I know all the permutations, I can just try them all and see which one results in a connected call!
> 
> Mary, I will be taking my iPad, but I do want a little phone access to data if possible. Verizon now has a new international plan (as of last month) that is $25 per 100 MB.  My current usage is way below that for a whole month, but it also texts you when you exceed the $25 so I suppose if it's not working out I can turn off the data!



Sharon,

I think this link will help clarify the plus sign issue for you:   The Plus (+) Sign and International Calls

Have a good trip.


Richard


----------

